# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  دروس إملائية فى حلقات....

## جيهان محمد على

الدرس الأول 


إنَّ علم رسم الحرف يشتمل على قواعد كتابية وظيفتها حفظ قلم الكاتب من الخطأ.

لمست من خلال متابعتي لكتابة بعض الأخوة والأخوات وجود أخطاء إملائية في تلك الكتابات, ولذا ارتأيت نشر بعض الإشادات الإملائية لرسم الحروف في سلسلة من الحلقات. 


سأشير إلى مصادر البحث المعتمدة في النهاية. 

هناك أمور نود الإشارة إليها فيما يتعلق بالهمزة 

يخلط البعض بين الهمزة والألف, وبين الإثنين فرق. 

تختلف الهمزة عن الألف في أنها تقبل الحركات, بينما لا يقبل الألف ذلك. 

الهمزة قد تأتي في أول الكلمة, أو وسطها, أو آخرها, بينما لا تأتي الألف إلا في وسط الكلمة أو آخرها, ولا تقع في أولها, لأنها لا تكون إلا ساكنة وأول الكلمة لا يكون إلا متحركاً. 

الهمزة : أنزل, يأكل, سماء 

الألف : نام, سعى 

تُسمى الألف التي لا تقبل الحركة ( وهي لا تكون إلا في وسط الكلمة أو طرفها ) بالألف اللينة, في حين تُسمى الهمزة التي تقبل الحركات بالألف اليابسة. 

الألف اللينة هي مد ناشىء عن إشباع الفتحة فوق الحرف الذي قبلها. 

والتفريق بين الهمزة والألف ليس شيئاً جديدا, فلقد انتبه إليه أوائل علماء اللغة كسيبويه والخليل. 

يقول سيبويه : أصل حروف العربية تسعة وعشرون حرفاً : الهمزة, والألف, ...... 

الهمزة حرفٌ لا صورة له في الخط, وإنما يُكتب غالباً بصورة الألف أو الواو أو الياء, لأنها إذا سُهِّلت انقلبت إلى الحرف الذي كُتبت بصورته. 

والقياس في كتابة الهمزة أن تُكتب بالحرف الذي تُسَهَّل إليه إذا خُففت في اللفظ, فالهمزة في مثل : " سأل وقرأ " تُكتب بالألف, لأنها إذا خففت تسهل إلى الألف, فتقول " سال وقرا" وفي مثل : "سؤال و مؤن ولؤلؤ" تُكتب بالواو , لأنها إذا خففت تُلفظ واواً, فتقول " سوال ومون ولولو", وفي مثل : " ذئاب وخطيئة و لآلىء" تُكتب بالياء, لأنها تُسهَّل إليها, فتقول : " ذياب وخطية ولآلي".

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس الثانى


إن الهمزة في أول الكلمة إما أن تكون همزة وصل أو همزة قطع. 

همزة القطع تكون واجبة الكتابة على الألف سواء أكانت مفتوحة أم مضمومة أم مكسورة, ويمكن معرفتها بأنها : الكلمة التي يُنطق بها في بدء الكلام وفي وصله.


همزة الوصل : هي الهمزة التي لا تكتب على الألف في أول الكلمة مطلقًا, وتعرف بأنها الهمزة التي ينطق بها في بدء الكلام, ولا ينطق بها في أثناء وصله بما قبله.

حدث اختلاف بين علماء اللغة فيما يتعلق بسبب تسمية همزة الوصل بهذا الاسم, فقال الكوفيون : سُميت بذلك لأنها تسقط, فيصل المتكلم ما قبلها بما بعدها. وقال البصريون : سُميت وصلا لأن المتكلم يصل بها إلى النطق بالساكن, وقال بعضهم : الأصح تسميتها " همزة إيصال" لا وصل, لأنها لا تصل بل تُوصل الناطق إلى النطق بالساكن بعدها..

هناك طريقة لتمييز همزة القطع من همزة الوصل وهي بإدخال "الواو " أو "الفاء" في أول الكلمة ولفظها, فإذا بقيت الهمزة – لفظاً – كانت همزة قطع, وإذا اختلفت – لفظاً – كانت همزة وصل, نحو :

إذا, وإذا, فإذا

أحسن, وأحسن, فأحسن.

استخدم, واستخدم, فاستخدم.

انتبه, وانتبه, فانتبه.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس الثالث


- تكون الهمزة همزة وصل في الأحوال الآتية :

همزة " أل" المتصلة بالاسم التعريف مثل : المجتهد 

شَذَّت همزة " ألبتة" إذ اعتبرت همزة قطع 

- في أمر الفعل الثلاثي مثل : افهم, افتح, اسبح, اسجد. 

- في ماضي الفعل الخماسي وأمره ومصدره مثل : 

ارتحَل, انتَبهَ, ارتَحِلْ, انتبِهْ, اشتراك, اتحاد, امتحان 

- في ماضي الفعل السداسي وأمره ومصدره مثل : 

اسْتَخْرَجَ, استَخْرِجْ, استَفْهِمْ, اسْتِقْدام, استعلام, استبسال 

- في الأسماء العشرة الآتية : 

اسم 
ابن 
ابنة 
اثنان 
اثنتان 
امرؤ 
امرأة 
است 
ابنم 
ايم الله 

وما يُثنى من هذه الأسماء فهمزته همزة وصل أيضاً مثل : اسمان, امرؤان, ابنان. 

المنسوب إلى كلمة اسم همزته همزة وصل مثل : الجملة الاسمية. 

أما ما يُجمع منها فالجمع همزته همزة قطع مثل : 

أبناء 
أسماء

----------


## مصطفى سلام

رائع يا أستاذة جيهان (الهمزة فى أستاذة همزة قطع !!!!!)
دروس ما أحوجنا إليها ، خاصة أن الكثيرين كثيرو الخطأ فى الهمزة بالذات .
فى انتظار الدرس الثالث ..
بارك الله فيك ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> رائع يا أستاذة جيهان (الهمزة فى أستاذة همزة قطع !!!!!)
> دروس ما أحوجنا إليها ، خاصة أن الكثيرين كثيرو الخطأ فى الهمزة بالذات .
> فى انتظار الدرس الثالث ..
> بارك الله فيك ،،،
> 
> مصطفى سلام


 الأستاذ الفاضل .... مصطفى سلام
بداية أشكرك من كل قلبى على ترحيبك وتشجيعك للموضوع ....،،
وفى الواقع بداية بحثى فى موضوع الأخطاء الإملائية كان شأن شخصى فى بداية الأمر فموضوع الهمزات يرهقنى أنا شخصياً 
ويختلط على الأمر فى كثير من الأحيان بشأنها ومن هنا كانت بداية بحثى عن هذا الموضوع ولما وجدته رأيت أن أنقله حتى يستفيد منه الجميع وتعم الفائدة بإذن الله

مرة أخرى أشكرك ووعد بمتابعة الموضوع بإذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس الرابع


حركة همزة الوصل :

ُكسر همزة الوصل دائمًا, إلا همزة " أل" في الابتداء, فإنها تُفتح لكثرة الاستعمال, وإيثار الخفة وكذلك تُفتح همزة و " آيم".

ُضم همزة فعل الأمر المضموم العين, نحو : اُكُتب, وكذلك همزة الفعل الماضي الخماسي والسداسي المبني للمجهول مثل : " اُستعْلِمَ" " اُسْتُفْهِمَ"

أما الفعل نحو " اختار" فيجوز في همزته, إذا بُني للمجهول, الضم والكسر. 

إذا أُسند فعل الأمر الناقص إلى ياء المخاطبة جاز الضم والكسر, والضم أرجح مثل : اُغزي, اِغزي. وأما نحو : " اِمشُوا" و " اِسعوا" فلا يجوز فيهما غير الكسر؛ لأن عينهما مكسورة, والضم عارض.


وذهب الكوفيون إلى أنَّ الأصل في حركة همزة الوصل أن تتبع حركة عين الفعل, فتُكسر في : " اِضْرِب" إتباعًا لكسرة الراء, وتُضم في : " اُدخل" إتباعاً لحركة الخاء. 

للتبسيط : ملخص ما سبق : تكون همزة الوصل 

مضمومة في : أمر الثلاثي, الفعل الخماسي والسداسي المبني للمجهول. 

مفتوحة : همزة " أل" , و " ايمن ايم " 

مكسورة في غير ما تقدم : 

- في الأسماء العشرة عدا " ايمن" و " ايم" 

- في ماضي الخماسي والسداسي المبنيين للمعلوم, وأمرهما ومصدرهما. 

رسم همزة الوصل :

همزة الوصل لا تقع إلا في ابتداء الكلمة, وهي ترسم إذا وقعت في ابتداء الكلام, أي إذا نُطق بها, بشكل "ألف" فوقها أو تحتها الحركة مثل : " اِستفهم" " اُكتب"

إذا لم يُنطق بالهمزة, بسبب وقوعها في دَرج الكلام, فإنها تُرسم بصورة الألف فوقها صاد صغيرة, أو بصورة الألف المجردة من الصاد مثل :


جاء الرجل وابنه 

ما اسمك أيها العزيز؟

----------


## علاء فرج

شكرا على موضوعك الهام يا أستاذة جيهان بمشيئة الله سنتابع معكى الدروس رغم أن النحو صعب وكنا نتهرب منه ونحن طلبة . بصراحة اللغة العربية صعبة جدا وعلمت ذلك عندما درست لغة اخرى فوجدتها أسهل جدا ولا يقتصر الامر على الكتابة فحسب بل النطق أصعب خاصة بعض الحروف مثل حرف الثاء .
حتى ان بعض الاصدقاء العرب احيانا وعلى سبيل المداعبة يطلبون منى نطق كلمات بها ذلك الحرف . كما ان التفرقة بين حرف ( ز ) و (ذ ) فى النطق صعبة ا ، ونفرق بينهم اعتمادا على الحفظ وليس النطق . وظهرت دعوة لتسهيل اللغة بل واستخدام العامية من بعض الادباء بحجة أن العامة لا يجيدون الفصحة ، وتصدى الاستاذ العقاد لتلك الدعوة قائلا بتهكم ماذا يفيد الفقير اذا ما مشى الغنى حافيا مرعاة لمشاعر الفقراء وليت العقاد ما فعل .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> شكرا على موضوعك الهام يا أستاذة جيهان بمشيئة الله سنتابع معكى الدروس رغم أن النحو صعب وكنا نتهرب منه ونحن طلبة . بصراحة اللغة العربية صعبة جدا وعلمت ذلك عندما درست لغة اخرى فوجدتها أسهل جدا ولا يقتصر الامر على الكتابة فحسب بل النطق أصعب خاصة بعض الحروف مثل حرف الثاء .
> حتى ان بعض الاصدقاء العرب احيانا وعلى سبيل المداعبة يطلبون منى نطق كلمات بها ذلك الحرف . كما ان التفرقة بين حرف ( ز ) و (ذ ) فى النطق صعبة ا ، ونفرق بينهم اعتمادا على الحفظ وليس النطق . وظهرت دعوة لتسهيل اللغة بل واستخدام العامية من بعض الادباء بحجة أن العامة لا يجيدون الفصحة ، وتصدى الاستاذ العقاد لتلك الدعوة قائلا بتهكم ماذا يفيد الفقير اذا ما مشى الغنى حافيا مرعاة لمشاعر الفقراء وليت العقاد ما فعل .


 
أهلا بك أستاذ علاء متابعا ومستفيدا معنا بإذن الله....،،
شخصياً أرى أن لغتنا العربية هى أعظم اللغات وأكثرها ثراءً وإرتباطاً بمفردات الحياة الحسية والمعنوية.... فهى لغة آسرة بمعنى الكلمة وليس هناك تكريم وتشريف لها أكثرمن نزول القرآن بها وفى هذا الإختيار من قِبل رب العزة (سبحانه وتعالى) الدليل الدامغ على أن هذه اللغة هى المعين الأكثر ملائمة لحمل كلماته عز وجل وإيصال رسائله وأوامره ونواهيه....،،
مشاكلك اللغوية بسيطة وكنت أعانى منها فى يوم من الايام ولكن بسبب حبى الشديد لهذه اللغة تجاوزتها عن طريق القراءة  الكثيرة والمتأنية والملاحظة الدقيقة للنطق والمعنى أما مشكلة الهمزات فهذا الموضوع نفسه ماهو الا محاولة لحل هذه المشكلة عندى وسوف أنجح فى هذا بمشيئة الله وأتمنى أن يقرأه كل من يعانى من هذه المشكلة ليستفيد ....،،
وأخيراً أحمد الله أن الكاتب الكبير العبقرى عباس العقاد كان قد تصدى لمحاولات (تسهيل) اللغة العربية فهذه المحاولات ليست إلا ضرباً لثقافتنا ومسخها والإستهانة بأهم معالمها وهى اللغة



> وتصدى الاستاذ العقاد لتلك الدعوة قائلا بتهكم ماذا يفيد الفقير اذا ما مشى الغنى حافيا مرعاة لمشاعر الفقراء


 

أردت أن أوضح  أن ليس المقصود بالفقراء هنا المعدمين أو الذين لا يملكون قوت يومهم ...ولكن ماقصده هنا هو الفقير ثقافياً وفكرياً إذ لو كان إنجرف المثقفون والمتمسكون بلغتهم العربية الأصيلة وراء تلك الدعاوى وتركوا اللغة العربية الفصحى فعندئذ ماذا سينفع الجاهل بهذا هل سيكون سعيداً إذا أصبح الكل جاهلون مثله....؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
 للكاتب الكبير منطقه وحجته القوية التى جعلت منه أحد حماة اللغة العربية الأصيلة هذا علاوة على فكره وعلمه اللا محدود رحم الله الكاتب الكبير (عباس العقاد)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس الخامس :

حذف همزة الوصل : 

تحذف همزة الوصل نطقًا وكتابة في مواضع منها :

أولا - "أل" إذا دخلت عليها لام الجر أو لام الابتداء :

قل للطالب أن ينتبه. 

" وللآخرة خير لك من الأولى. "


ثانيًا - تحذف همزة الوصل من كلمة " اسم" من البسملة الكاملة, مثل : ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم), وتبقى الهمزة عند ما تكون البسملة ناقصة مثل : " باسم الله" " باسم العلي"


إذا دخلت عليها همزة الاستفهام, مثل " أَسمك حسنٌ؟" , أصلها " أئسمك حسن؟


ال دخول الواوأو الفاء على فعل يبتدىء بهمزة وصل بعدها همزة ساكنة, مثل : أْتمنْ" أصلهما " فإئتِ" و " إِئتمن" 

ثالثًا :- كلمة "ابن" إذا وقعت مفردة بين علمين متصلين, وكانت نعتًا للعلم الأول, ولم تقع في أول السطر كتابة, مثل :

كان علي بن أبي طالب عالمًا ربانيًا. 

وضع الخليل بن أحمد علم العروض. 



- ينطبق الأمر على كلمة " ابنة" 

خديجة بنت خويلد.


-لا تحذف كلمتا " ابن" و" ابنة" إذا : 

- لم تأت بين علمين : 

حضر البطل ابن البطل 

قدم أحمد ابن جارتنا 

فاز الذكي ابن حسن 


أو كانت مثناة أو مجموعة :

جاء أحمد وعلي ابنا حسن. 

نجح علي وحسن وصادق أبناء زكي. 


- أما بعد حرف النداء, فيجوز حذفهما ويجوز إبقاؤهما :

يابن مكة ومنى. 

يا ابن مكة ومنى.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس السادس


همزة القطع :

تكون الهمزة همزة قطع وتجب كتابتها في أول الكلمة في الحالات التالية :


- جميع الأسماء العشرة عدا الأسماء التالية :

اسم و اسمان و اسميان وا سمية واسميتان
ابن و ابنان
ابنة و ابنتان
ابنُم
اثنان
اثنتان
امرؤ و امرؤان
امرأة
است واستان
ايم الله
أيمن الله

فهذه الأسماء همزتها همزة وصل أما غيرها من الأسماء فهمزته همزة قطع نحو : إبراهيم, إحسان, إسماعيل, إسحاق ...


- الضمائر المبدوءة بهمزة نحو : أنا, أنت, إياك, إياكم.


- ماضي الفعل الثلاثي المبدوء بهمزة , وكذلك مصدره نحو: أخذ, أبى, إباء, أمْر. 

- ماضي الفعل الرباعي المبدوء بهمزة وأمره ومصدره مثل : أَراد, أكمل, إقبال.


- كل فعل مبدوء بهمزة المضارعة سواءاً أكان ثلاثيًا, أم رباعيًا, أم خماسيًا, أم سداسيًا نحو : أَعلمُ , أُُشارِكُ, أَختارُ, أَستخرجُ.


- جميع الحروف تكون الهمزة همزة قطع عدا أل التعريف, فإن همزتها همزة وصل :

إن, أن, إلى, ألا, إذ, أم, أم 

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

ماشاء الله

روعة بجد

مجهود متميز جدا

بارك الله فيك

تحياتى و تقديرى

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماشاء الله
> 
> روعة بجد 
> مجهود متميز جدا 
> بارك الله فيك 
> تحياتى و تقديرى


 أخى العزيز ....a_leader
أشكرك على هذا المرور الرائع وهذا التشجيع الذى أسعدنى كثيراً
وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى وينفع الناس بإذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس السابع

الهمزة المتطرفة المنونة بتنوين النصب

وهي الهمزة التي تقع في آخر الاسم المنون المنصوب. ولها حالتان:
أ- همزة قبلها ساكن. ب- همزة قبلها متحرك.
أما الهمزة التي قبلها ساكن فعلى ثلاث صور:-
الأولى: إن كان ساكن الذي قبلها لا يوصل بما بعده كتابة مثل (الدال، والذال، والراء، والزاي، والواو) رسمت منفردة على السطر ثم يرسم ألف التنوين بعدها مثل "نَوْءاً".
الثانية: وإن كان الساكن الذي قبلها يوصل بما بعده رسمت على الياء، ثم يرسم ألف 
التنوين موصولا بها. مثل "بُطْئاً".
الثالثة: وإن كان الساكن الذي قبلها ألفاً (1) رسمت منفردة على السطر، ويوضع التنوين فوقها ولا يكتب مع التنوين ألف (2). مثل "غداءً، نساءً".
وأما الهمزة التي قبلها متحرك فعلى ثلاث صور أيضا:
الأولى: إن كان ما قبلها مفتوحاً رسمت على ألف، ويوضع التنوين فوقها مثل: "متكَأً، مبتدَأً، مَلْجَأً".

الثانية: وإن كان ما قبلها مضموما رسمت على الواو وترسم ألف التنوين بعدها. مثل: "تباطؤاً، لؤلؤاً".
الثالثة: وإن كان ما قبلها مكسوراً رسمت على الياء ثم نرسم ألف التنوين موصولا بها. مثل: "متكافِئاً، شاطِئاً". 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الدرس الثامن


الفرق بين الـ(ظ) و(ض)


أولا :
من حيث الاسم فــ (ض) اسمها الضا د تنتهي بحرف الدال ،و (ظ ) اسمها (الظاء)تنتهي بهمزة على السطر .

ثانيا :
من حيث النطق فحرف الضاد له عدة أشكال في نطقه وهو أصعب الحروف تطبيقا وتميزت اللغة العربية به ولذا سميت: ( لغة الضاد) ؛ لعدم وجود هذا الحرف في اللغات الأخرى.
ونطقه إما أن تضرب اللسان في الأضراس اليمنى من داخل الفم , أو يضرب اللسان في الأضراس اليسرى من داخل الفم وهذه الطريقة أفصح مواضع النطق له ، أو يضرب اللسان في أعلى تجويف الفم منبسطا بين الأضراس وهذه أيضا طريقة تظهره بنطق صحيح .
أما حرف الظاء فعند النطق به يخرج جزء من اللسان من الفم .
وباختصار : الضاد حين النطق به يكون داخل الفم، والظاء حين النطق به يكون جزء منه خارج الفم.

ثالثا :
من حيث الرسم والإملاء _ فليس هناك قاعدة معتمدة تبين الفرق بينهما ، بل يعتمد على الاطلاع وكثرة القراءة والكتابة والاستماع فقط ،علما بأن هناك من حاول أن يجد قاعدة يبين الفرق ولكن هي أيضا تعتمد على القراءة الاطلاع ،ولا فائدة منها .
ملحوظة : 
1- لابد أن ننظر إليهما كحرفين مستقلين مثلهما مثل بقية الحروف ، بمعنى لاتوجد لدينا قاعدة تبين الفرق بين (س ، ش) ،و بين (ذ ،ز ،ث) ، أو بين أي حروف متشابهة .
2- الظن معناه الشك ،و الضن معناه البخل

الضالين تعني التائهين ، والظالين تعني الجالسين في الظل؛ لأن الأولى من ضل والأخيرة من ظل.




كلمات بحرف الظاء



هذه هي جميع الكلمات التي تحتوي على حرف الظاء في القرآن الكريم وجميع 
ماعداها يكون بحرف الضاد: 


الظعن الظل الظهيرة العظيمة اليقظة الحفظ الانظار
العظم الظهر اللفظ ظهر اللظى الشواظ الكظم
الظلم الغلظة الظلمة الظفر الانتظار الظمأ الظفر
الظن الوعظ ظل الحظر فظا ناظرة بغيظهم
حظ محظورا المحتظر فظلتم 


وقد جمعها محمد بن الجزري الشافعي في منظومة حيث قال :


والضـــــــاد باستطالة ومخـــرج ميز مـن الظاء وكلها تجــــــــي
في الظعن ظل الظهر عظم الحفظ أيقظ وانظر عظـــــم ظهر اللفظ
ظاهـــــر لظـــى شواظ كظم ظلما واغلظ ظـــلام ظفر انتظر ظلما
اظفـــر ظنـا كيف جـــا وعظ سو وعضين ظل النحل زخرف سوا
وظلـت ظلتـم وبـــــــروم ظـلــوا كالحجـــر ظلت شعــــرا نــــظل
يظللن محظورا مـــن المـــحتظر وكــــنت فظـــا وجميــع النظـــر
إلا بـويل هل أولــــى ناضــــــرة والغيظ لا الرعـــد وهود قاصرة
والحـــظ ولا الحض على الطعام وفـــي ضنين الخلاف سامـــــي
وإن تـــلاقيــنــا البـيــــــان لازم انقضى ظــهرك يعض الظالـــــم
واظطر مـــع وعظت مــع أفظتم وصف هــا جباهــهـــم وعليهــم *


*/المرشد في الإملاء

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله عليكي يا جيهان
موضوع أكثر من رائع
والاستفادة ستعم على الجميع بإذن الله
بالفعل استفدت كثيرا من قراءة الدروس ونقلتها على ملف وورد حتى أرجع لها بين الحين والآخر
أشكرك على ما تقدمينه من استفادة للأعضاء
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي أختى الغالية
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

بصراحة الموضوع اكثر من رائع

و كلمات الشكر غير كافية

ربنا يبارك فيكى  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ما شاء الله عليكي يا جيهان
> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> والاستفادة ستعم على الجميع بإذن الله
> بالفعل استفدت كثيرا من قراءة الدروس ونقلتها على ملف وورد حتى أرجع لها بين الحين والآخر
> أشكرك على ما تقدمينه من استفادة للأعضاء
> تقبلي تقديري واحترامي أختى الغالية


 أختى العزيزة .... قلب مصر
أشكرك على وجودك وتشجيعك الرائع وأحمد الله أن وجدتم بين صفحات هذا الموضوع مايفيد وينفع  :2:  
تحياتى وتقديرى لكِ حبيبتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بصراحة الموضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> و كلمات الشكر غير كافية 
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكى


 مرورك الثانى بالموضوع أسعدنى كل السعادة أخى العزيز... 

a_leader

أشكرك وأطمع فى متابعتك الدائمة
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

طريقة سهلة للتفريق بين همزة الوصل والقطع


أدخل ( الفاء ) أو ( الواو ) على الكلمة , فإذا نطقت الهمزة كانت همزة قطع ، وإذا إختفت في النطق كانت همزة وصل 


مثال 

( و ) أو ( ف ) .... إذا = فإذا , و إذا ( همزة قطع ) >> ظهرت الهمزة واضحة اثناء النطق 

( و ) أو ( ف ) .... اكتب = فاكتب - و اكتب ( همزة وصل ) لم يظهر صوت الهمزة هنا , 

ولو حاولنا إدخال الهمزة على كلمة ( اكتب ) سنجد اللفظ لا تستسيغه الأذن..

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع جميل يا جيهان...استفدت منة كتير
بس ساعات الواحد بيكتب الالف وخلاص كنوع من الاستسهال وبيعتمد على شطارة القارىء
وطبعا دا خطا كبير لانة وبدون ان يدرى بيعتاد على الامر دا وبينسى الاصل ...لان كعادة كل الاشياء...تكبر وتنمو بالممارسة والتذكرة
اجمل ما فى الموضوع انة عن الهمزة...واساسة همزة...هههههه...كدة واللا اية؟
واتارى الهمزة من غيرها الالف مبيوقفش دايما..الهمزة اساسية ومهمة ...وممكن تكون من بدء التكوين الانسانى كمان...اسالينى انا....دمتى بكل النشاط والود

----------


## سابرينا

*انا متابعة معاكم* 
*وربنا يجزيك خير يا جيهان* 
*موضوع اكثر من رائع* 
*وانا عندى اقتراح * 
*يا ريت بعد كام حصة كده يكون فى امتحان للرواد* 
*ايه رايك عشان نصحصح الذاكرة ونشاطها*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> موضوع جميل يا جيهان...استفدت منة كتير
> بس ساعات الواحد بيكتب الالف وخلاص كنوع من الاستسهال وبيعتمد على شطارة القارىء
> وطبعا دا خطا كبير لانة وبدون ان يدرى بيعتاد على الامر دا وبينسى الاصل ...لان كعادة كل الاشياء...تكبر وتنمو بالممارسة والتذكرة
> اجمل ما فى الموضوع انة عن الهمزة...واساسة همزة...هههههه...كدة واللا اية؟
> واتارى الهمزة من غيرها الالف مبيوقفش دايما..الهمزة اساسية ومهمة ...وممكن تكون من بدء التكوين الانسانى كمان...اسالينى انا....دمتى بكل النشاط والود


 أزيك يا يمامة  :Love: 
كل سنة وإنتى طيبة وبخير يا رب إنتى وأسرتك الجميلة
فى البداية بعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد والله غصب عنى ومش عايزة أقولك زى الناس المهمين  :Poster Oops: 
مشاغل والله ....!!!  ::-s: 
بس بجد مشاغل وغصب عنى فعلاً  :Smart:  
على فكرة مشكلتك مع الهمزات هى نفس مشكلتى  :Poster Oops: 
ويمكن عشان كدا فكرت أعمل الموضوع دا 
أهو الواحد يدخل من وقت للتانى يذاكر  :: 
هاتلاقى مشاركة النهاردة إن شاء الله فى الموضوع فيها تجميع لجميع أنواع الهمزات وأماكنها ... ياللا أى خدمة يا قمر  :: 
نورتينى بجد يا يمامة 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *انا متابعة معاكم* 
> *وربنا يجزيك خير يا جيهان* 
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع* 
> *وانا عندى اقتراح* 
> *يا ريت بعد كام حصة كده يكون فى امتحان للرواد* 
> *ايه رايك عشان نصحصح الذاكرة ونشاطها*


 أهلاً سابرينا منورانى بجد  :f: 
أيوة كدا عايزين إقتراحات وأفكار  :2: 
عايزين نتنشط شوية بعد الكحك والغريبة والبيتى فور وأسلحة الدمار الشامل  :Gun2:  دى  ما عملت عمايلها فى عقولنا  :Dribble: 
أنا موافقة طبعاً على فكرة الإمتحان   :good: 
بس ياترى مين اللى هايعمله؟؟؟؟؟  :Wacko: 
أكيد مش أنا  ::-s: .... أنا بالكتير هامتحن معاكم ويارب بس ماطلعش الأخيرة   ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*قواعد كتابة الهمزة* 





*الهمزة إما أن تكون في أول الكلمة أو في وسطها أو في آخرها*







*1- في أول الكلمة* 
*الهمزة في أول الكلمة إما أن تكون همزة وصل وإما أن تكون همزة قطع* 
*" همزة الوصل "*


*هي ألف زائدة ، تثبت نطقا في الابتداء ، وتسقط في وسط الكلام . وسميت همزة وصل ؛ لأن المتكلم تَوصل بها إلى النطق بالساكن*
*ولا تكتب وإنما يُكتب الألف فقط مثل:*
*اسم ، ابن ، امرأة*
*وأحيانا يوضع فوق الألف حرف صاد* 
*وإذا كانت في أول الكلام فإنها تنطق وكأنها همزة قطع لكن بدون كتابة*
*مثل :* 
*نكتب كلمة اقرأ لكن ننطقها إقرأ أما في أثناء الكلام فإنها لا يُنطق بها*
*نقول : {وَلِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ } من حرف الفاء ننتقل لحرف الصاد*
*وهي لا تقع إلا في أول الكلمة ، فلا تقع في وسطها ولا في آخرها .*
*أغلب همزات الوصل تكون في الأفعال و في بعض الأسماء وفي حرف واحد*  
*الأفعال* 
*أ - تحذف الهمزة ( يعني تكون همزة وصل ) من فعل الأمر الثلاثي*
*اكتب , ارسم , اقرأ* 

*ب – وتحذف من ماضي وأمر ومصدر الفعل الخماسي والسداسي* 
*فمثال الخماسي : الماضي اعتَرَفَ ، الأمر : اعتَرِفْ ، والمصدر : اعتراف ،*
*ومثال السداسي : الماضي : استغفَرَ ، الأمر : استغفِرْ ، والمصدر : استغفار .* 
*يستدل على همزة الوصل في الأفعال بانفتاح الياء في المضارع ، نحو :* 
*يَنطلق ، يَستخرج .* 
*فيُعلم أن همزاتها في الماضي وفي الأمر همزات وصل* 
*انطَلَقَ انطلِقْ , استخرَجَ استخْرِجْ* 
*ويستدل على همزة القطع في الأفعال بانضمام الياء في المضارع مثل :* 
*يُكرم , يُرسل , يُعطي , ونحوها* 
*فيعلم أن همزاتها في الماضي وفي الأمر همزات قطع مثل :*
*أكرَمَ أكْرِم , أرسَلَ أرْسِل.أعطى أعطِ القوس باريها* 
*وكذلك يستدل أيضا*
*للتفريق بين همزتي الوصل والقطع* 
*أدخل عليهما الواو أو الفاء فإذا نُطقت الهمزة فإن نوعها (همزة قطع )*
*أما إذا سقطت لفظاً فهي (همزة وصل)*
*فمثلا نجد هذه الكلمة ( استغفر = واستغفر فسقطت الهمزة لفظا ولكنها ثبتت كتابة )* 
*وهكذا في همزة القطع وهذه الطريقة للخروج من الخطأ الشائع في الهمزة سواء كانت في كلمة خماسية أوغيرها*  

*الأسماء*
*وأما الأسماء* 
*فهمزة الوصل تأتي في مفرد ومثنى الأسماء الآتية ( اسم ، است ، ابن ، ابنم ، ابنة ، امرؤ ، امرأة ، اثنان ، اثنتان ، ايم ، ايمن التي للقسم ( عند بعض النحاة)*
*أما باقي استعمالات أيمن فهي همزة قطع .* 
*فإذا جُمِعت هذه الأسماء صارت الهمزة في أولها همزة قطع* 
*مثل أبناء وأسماء* 
*أما كلمة ( ابن ) عندما تكون بين علمين الثاني أب للأول مثل :* 
*عمر بن الخطاب ، فإن الهمزة لا تلفظ ولا تكتب . أما إن فصل بين العلمين فاصل أو كان أحدهما في سطر والآخر في بدية السطر الثاني ، فإن الهمزة تكتب ولا تنطق .* 
*أما الحرف*
*الذي ذكرناه سابقا فهو ( ال ) التعريف فإن همزتها همزة وصل / الكتاب , الرجل* 
*يستدل على همزة الوصل في الأسماء عن طريق التصغير* 
*فإن بقيت الهمزة بعد تصغير الكلمة فهي همزة قطع ، وإن سقطت فهي همزة وصل .* 
*نحو : أخ , أب عند التصغير نقول : أُخَيْ , أُبَيْ* 
*فهمزتهما باقية ، فهي همزة قطع ،* 
*أما كلمة ابن , اسم عند التصغير نقول : بُنَيّ , سُمَيْ فهمزتهما سقطت ، فهي همزة وصل .*  
*" إذا سميت بما فيه همزة وصل "* 
*وأصبحت الكلمة علماً صارت همزته همزة قطع ، نحو : الإثنين اسما لأحد أيام الأسبوع ، تصبح همزته همزة قطع ، وكذا كلمة انتصار إذا صارت اسما لعَلَم تُكتَب هكذا إنتصار .* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.* 
*همزة القطع*
*أما همزة القطع فإنها تكتب وتنطق سواء كانت في أول الكلام أو في أثنائه وتكتب الهمزة فوق الألف في الفتح والضم وتحت الألف في الكسر مثل : أب ، أم ، إبل .*  


*الأفعال* 

*أ - الفعل الثلاثي الذي في أوله همزة ماضيه ومصدره مثل أكَلَ أكْل , أمَرَ أمْر*
*أما الأمر منه فذكرناه في همزة الوصل* 

*ب – همزة الفعل المضارع مثل أذهَبُ , أقرَأ , أكتبُ* 
*جـ – الفعل الرباعي ماضيه وأمره ومصدره ،* 
*مثاله : أقامَ ، أقِمْ ، إقامة* 

*د - همزة الاستفهام مثل : أقام زيد ؟ أمسرور أنت ؟*
*جميع الهمزات في أوائل الأفعال هي همزات وصل إلا ما ذكرتُ أعلاه* 


*الأسماء* 
*جميع الأسماء التي تبدأ بالهمزة مثل : أحمد , إبراهيم , أخ , أخت .*
*هي همزة قطع ما عدا الأسماء التي ذكرتها في همزة الوصل* 
*جميع الهمزات التي في أول الحروف مثل :* 
*إن, أن, أم, أما, إما, ألا, إلا, إلى , أي ,إذ , إذا , إذما , إذن.*
*وكذلك همزة النداء مثل : أعبد الله , وهي لنداء القريب .* 






*2 – في وسط الكلمة* 
*الهمزة المتوسطة هي التي تقع في وسط الكلمة ، سواء أكان توسطها أصليا ، بحيث تكون من بنية الكلمة ، نحو : بئر ، سؤال ، سأل . أم كان عارضا ، بحيث تكون في الأصل في آخر الكلمة ، ثم يعرض لها ما يجعلها في وسط الكلمة ، كأن يتصل بها ضمير ، نحو : قرأ ، بدأ ؛ فتصيران : قرأت وبدأوا*  

*قبل الكلام عن أحكام الهمزة المتوسطة يجب أن نتعلم هذه القاعدة ونحفظها جيداً* 
*ترتيب الحركات حسب القوة*
*1 – الكسرة 2 – الضمة 3 - الفتحة 4 – السكون* 
*1- الكسرة* 
*أ - إذا كانت الهمزة مكسورة تكتب على نبرة هكذا ( ئ ) أو ( ــئـ ) مثال سُئِلَ*
*و في هذه الحالة لا يهمنا حركة ما قبلها لأن الكسرة أقوى الحركات.* 
*ب - إذا لحق الهمزةُ المتطرفة ألفَ تنوين الفتح ، وكان ما قبلها قابلاً للاتصال بما بعدها كتبت على نبرة ، مثاله : عبئاً* 
*2 – الضمة* 
*أ - إذا كانت الهمزة مضمومة و ما قبلها مكسور توضع على النبرة لأن الكسرة أقوى من الضمة مثل : مختبِِئُون* 
*ب - إذا كانت مضمومة و ما قبلها مضموم تكتب على واو ،* 
*مثل : شُؤون* 
*جـ - إذا كانت مضمومة وما قبلها مفتوح تكتب على واو أيضاً لأن الضمة أقوى من الفتحة ،* 
*مثل : يَؤُمّ* 
*د - إذا كانت مضمومة و ما قبلها ساكن تكتب على واو أيضاً لأن الضمة أقوى من السكون ،*
*مثل : مسْؤُولية* 
*3 – الفتحة*
*أ - إذا كانت الهمزة مفتوحة و ما قبلها مكسور فتكتب على النبرة لأن الكسرة أقوى* 
*مثل : فِئَة* 
*ب - إذا كانت مفتوحة و ما قبلها مضموم تكتب على واو لأن الضمة أقوى من الفتحة* 
*مثل : سؤال*
*جـ - إذا كانت مفتوحة و ما قبلها مفتوح تكتب على ألف* 
*مثل : تألم , سأل*
*د - إذا كانت مفتوحة و ما قبلها ساكن تكتب على ألف لأن الفتحة أقوى من السكون* 
*مثل :يَسْأل* 
*4 – السكون*
*إذا كانت الهمزة ساكنة تأخذ حركة ما قبلها* 
*مثلاً قبلها كسر : بئر . قبلها ضم : لُؤلؤ . قبلها فتح : شَأن* 

*إذا جاءت الهمزة المتوسطة بعد ياء ساكنة فإنها تكتب على النبرة* 
*نحو : بِِيْئة , هَيئة* 


*الهمزة المتوسطة على السطر ( مفردة )* 

*تكتب الهمزة على السطر في الحالات الآتية :* 
*أ- إذا كانت مفتوحة وقبلها ألف* 
*مثل : تفاءَل ، جاءَكم ، عباءَة , سماءَنا.* 
*ب – إذا كانت مفتوحة وبعدها ألف تنوين أو ألف اثنين كان ما قبلها لا يقبل الاتصال بما بعدها*
*مثل : جزْءاً ، بدْءاً ، جزْءان .* 
*جـ - إذا كانت مفتوحة أو مضمومة وما قبلها واو ساكنة* 
*مثل : مروءة موْءُودة .*






*الهمزة المتطرفة التي في آخر الكلمة* 
*تكتب الهمزة آخر الكلمة على حرف يناسب حركة ما قبلها دون النظر إلى حركتها .* 
*أ - إذا كان ما قبلها مكسوراً فتكتب على ياء : دافِــــئ* 
*ب - إذا كان ما قبلها مضموماً فتكتب على واو : تكافُـــــــؤ* 
*جـ - إذا كان ما قبلها مفتوحاً فتكتب على ألف : ملَـــأَ* 
*د - إذا كان ما قبلها ساكناً فتكتب على السطر : شـيْء*
*هـ - إذا سبق الهمزة المتطرفة واو مشددة فإنها تكتب على السطر مثاله : تَبَوَّء .*
*و - الهمزة المتطرفة المسبوقة بألف ساكنة لا تلحقها ألف التنوين حال الفتح ، مثل : ( ماءً )* 



*" كيفية النطق بهمزة الوصل "*
*إذا كانت همزة الوصل في بداية الكلام فإنها تنطق كأنها همزة قطع*  
*لكن كيف تنطق ؟* 
*أ - أما في الأفعال :*
*ففي الغالب ( ليس على الجميع ) حسب حركة الحرف الثالث*
*فإن كان الحرف الثالث مكسور أو مفتوح فإن اللفظ يكون بالكسر*
*مثل :, اهبِطوا , استَوقد نلفظها : إهبِطوا , إستَوقد*  
*أما إذا كانت حركة الحرف الثالث ضمة فاللفظ بالضمة*
*مثل : اعبُدوا , اسجدوا فإن اللفظ يكون بالضم أُعبُدوا , أُسجدوا* 
*ب – أما في الأسماء :*
*همزات الوصل في أوائل الأسماء تبدأ بالكسر*
*مثل : اثنين , ابنة ، امرؤ ، امرأة تنطق : إمرأة , إبنة ....إلخ* 
*جـ الحروف*
*لا يوجد غير ال التعريف وهي مفتوحة دائما* 
*مثل : الرجل , الشجرة , الكتاب* 

*" و الله تعالى أعلم "*


منقووووول
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخطاء لغوية شااااائعة
(1)


’, 



الخطـأ:
أهداف وخطط الجامعة
.
مستوصف ومركز المدينة
.
أساتذة أو طلاب القسم
. 
أنظمة وقوانين الحياة



الخطـأ:

أهداف وخطط الجامعة
.
مستوصف ومركز المدينة
.
أساتذة أو طلاب القسم
. 
أنظمة وقوانين الحياة

الصـواب:
أهداف الجامعة وخططها
.
مستوصف المدينة ومركزها
.
أساتذة القسم وطلابه
.
أنظمة الحياة وقوانينها

السبب:

لا يصح الفصل بين المضاف والمضاف إليه.


ففي المثال الأول _مثلا_
أهداف: مضاف
والجامعة: مضاف إليه
وهكذا في بقية الأمثلة
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخطاء لغوية شااااائعة
(2)

 الخطأ قول أحدنا: - قرار لاغي 
- بدل فاقد
- أبي متوفي
والصواب: * قرار مَلغِي
* بدل مفقود
* أبي متوفَّى
استخدام اسم الفاعل بدلاً من اسم المفعول خطأ شائع. وصياغة اسم الفاعل تختلف عن صياغة اسم المفعول. لاسم الفاعل من الفعل الثلاثي: 
على وزن (فاعل). مثال: كـَتـَب [ كاتب ]
ومن الفعل الرباعي والخماسي والسداسي: 
على وزن المضارع من الفعل، مع قلب حرف المضارعة ميماً وكسر ما قبل الآخر. مثال: استثمر يستثمر [ مُستثمـِر ]

ولاسم المفعول من الفعل الثلاثي: 
على وزن (مفعول). مثال: كـَتـَب [ مكتوب ]
ومن الفعل الرباعي والخماسي والسداسي: 
على وزن المضارع من الفعل، مع قلب حرف المضارعة ميماً وفتح ما قبل الآخر. مثال: استثمر يستثمر [ مُستثمـَر ]
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخطاء لغوية شااااائعة
(3)

, 


الخطأ:
أثّـر عليه

الصواب:

أثّـر فيه 
أو 
أثّـر به

السبب:

الفعل (أثّـر) لا يتعدى بـ (على)، ولم يرد في لغة العرب
إنما يتعدى بـ (في) أو بـ (الباء)

كما في قول عنترة:
أشكو من الهجر في سر وفي علنِ
شكواي تؤثر في صلدٍ من الحجرِ
.
عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: "كانت عندي فاطمة فجرت بالرحى حتى أثرت بيدها، واستقت بالقربة حتى أثرت في نحرها".


 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخطاء لغوية شاااائعة
(4)

الخطأ:
ما كذبت أبدا

الصواب:

لن أكذب أبدا
أو
ما كذبت قط

السبب:

(قط) تكون مع الماضي. (ظرف زمان لاستغراق الماضي)
و
(أبدا) تكون مع المستقبل. (ظرف زمان للمستقبل)



نكتفى بهذا القدر ولنا لقاء قريب بإذن الله

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> ابن


أذكر لدكتور جمال الشربيني مرة انه أراد استفزازي بالسخرية مني لأني لم أضع الهمزة المكسورة في كلمة من الكلمات واعتبر ذلك خطأ لغوي مني أخذه عليّ.
في الحقيقة لم يكن خطأ لغوي فأنا أجهل كيفية كتابة الهمزه المكسورة على الكي بورد.
المضحك في الأمر انه ذكر اسمي بالبنط السابع في رده واستخدم الهمزه في كلمة "ابن"
لم أشأ احراجه يومها ولم أعلق.
أختي العزيزة جيهان .. شكراً على الموضوع الرائع.
كثيرين مننا يخطئوا في الهمزات .. شاهدت أحدهم يسمي نفسه "ابن الجزاءر" على الانترنت  :Lookaround2:

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

  أختى الفاضلة  " جيهان " ..

أرجو منك تكملة هذه الدروس الأكثر من رائعة ..

فهى علمٌ يُنتفع به ..

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك .. 


اللهم آمين ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور
للإمتنان والشكر لك يا جيهان
لى عودة لقراءة متأنية إن شاء الله

----------

